# Emperor Cichlids available in the GTA?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Boulengerochromis Microlepis- saw these fish on t.v today, just curious if anyone has ever seen them for sale anywhere. I know i havent, but ive never been really into africans to really look. I know these are true monster cichlids


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

ChuckRum said:


> Boulengerochromis Microlepis- saw these fish on t.v today, just curious if anyone has ever seen them for sale anywhere. I know i havent, but ive never been really into africans to really look. I know these are true monster cichlids


I've only ever seen them once but its been years.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I've seen them a couple of times of the last couple of years. They're an open water fish so a minimum of 1000 gallons.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Darkside said:


> I've seen them a couple of times of the last couple of years. They're an open water fish so a minimum of 1000 gallons.


wow!, i actually found a 14 incher on kijiji for 150 O.B.O.. I wouldnt think of purchasing it, just wanted to know if these ever made it to aquaria. Thanks for the input


----------



## altum (Apr 24, 2012)

*Boulengerochromis microlepis*



Darkside said:


> I've seen them a couple of times of the last couple of years. They're an open water fish so a minimum of 1000 gallons.


_Boulengerochromis microlepis_ have been bred successfully in a 225 gallon tank with other large cichlids present. If they were full grown they would need that size but for growing and breeding a 180 - 250 gallon would suffice.
Jim


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Captain Cichlids has an ad on PN for WC Emperors. If I only had 600+ gallons lol. I believe arapaimag (correct me if I am wrong) has a female Emperor in one of his lakes errr..... I mean tanks.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Gold Garden pet shop has them

3" - 4"

$25 each

GOLD GARDEN PET SHOP 
4779 Steeles Ave. East, Unit B02 
Toronto, ON, Canada, M1V 4S5 
Tel: 416-321-8890


----------

